# Videoaufnahmeprogramm



## p0p0 (15. Juni 2005)

Hi,
ich weis net wirklich ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich wollte euch nur mal fragen ob ihr ein Programm kennst das wenn ich während eines Spieles spiele das Aufnehmen kann was ich gerade tue.

z.B. ich spiele gerade WoW und möchte eine schöne Szene Aufnehmen.... 

Ich kenne nur Fraps aber hab nur die Demo, was bedeutet das ich ja nur 30 Sex aufnehmen darf, also wollte ich fragen ob es noch andere gibt Legal umsonst oder im Handel.

Danke im Voraus ^^


----------



## zirag (16. Juni 2005)

Hi 

du kannst ja mal versuchen es mit Camtasia ( kostenpflichtig )  oder Camstudio ( freeware ) aufzunehmen. Das sind Programme, die den Desktop capturen. Ob es bei Spielen auch funktioniert weiss ich nicht, müsste aber klappen. 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## goela (16. Juni 2005)

Es gibt noch FRAPS. Aber mehr info findest Du im Forum. Such doch mal nach Camtasia, FRAPS!


----------

